# Pelicans give tour of practice facility



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

It's under construction. The plan is to have this ready by August.

http://www.nba.com/pelicans/news/pelicans-provide-tour-practice-facility

Video


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> The building might have been nothing more than four bare walls, unfinished concrete flooring and walls and bare steel studs, dangling electrical lines and heating and air conditioning ducts, but for New Orleans Pelicans Coach Monty Williams it had the look of a "monumental blessing."
> 
> The cacophony of rising scissor lifts beeping their presence amidst the pounding of hammers and whirring of saws forced Williams to speak loudly Wednesday afternoon as he got his first look, along with the news media, of the Pelicans' under-construction offices and practice facilities adjacent to the New Orleans Saints' Airline Drive practice digs.
> 
> ...



http://www.nola.com/pelicans/index....at_new_orleans_peli.html#incart_river_default


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

A few more pics of the new facility.

More pics in article below..

http://www.nola.com/pelicans/index.ssf/2013/09/new_orleans_pelicans_practice.html


----------

